
What do you think about my startup?  - sagipop
What do you think about my startup?<p>Hi
My name is sagi
After 12 years in EE, Management roles in R&amp;D and some experience in trying to go for my technology ideas (apps, gadgets),I have decided to try and explore and hopefully solve my and others obstacles in going for their dream ideas or collaborating on a great startup idea.
We are creative but most of the time we have commitments to our daily work ,lack of knowing the right people to team with, legals and always miss money and at the end read about someone else that made it with our own great idea.
so please check it out and let me know feedbacks right in my face!
www.ATeam4ADream.com
Appreciate it 
Sagi
======
adamzerner
This will probably be largely determined by whether or not you could overcome
network effects
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_effect](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_effect)).
If you could reliably go to your site and find a cool project to work on, or
if you could post on the site and reliably get good people to work with, it
should succeed.

I think that something like this should exist. It meets a real need. Whether
it's you or someone else, the market will meet this demand eventually.

A point about design: it would be nice if there was a little more explanation
as to how it works exactly. Preferably on the home page. I'd guess that you're
still working on it though.

I admire the ambition and initiative you're taking. Good luck!

------
sagipop
What do you think about my startup?

Hi My name is sagi After 12 years in EE, Management roles in R&D and some
experience in trying to go for my technology ideas (apps, gadgets),I have
decided to try and explore and hopefully solve my and others obstacles in
going for their dream ideas or collaborating on a great startup idea. We are
creative but most of the time we have commitments to our daily work ,lack of
knowing the right people to team with, legals and always miss money and at the
end read about someone else that made it with our own great idea. so please
check it out and let me know feedbacks right in my face! www.ATeam4ADream.com
Appreciate it Sagi

Hi guys Thanks for the feedbacks so far! Sure, I cannot talk about full
features but maybe i can tell some so i will discuss with my colleagues. We
will be out in few weeks’ time I am very practical so i was looking for
practical solutions. It is not just “post your idea” for fun But it is a
practical solution that goes all the way. I think (not yet sure) that we got
it and i have some patents on the flow. Looking to discuss with potential
audience to learn what will actually work well…. We work very hard to make it
easy and also deal with the legal aspects of engagements. I want to make it
easy for users (it means that we are doing most of the messy stuff) The goal
is for you to meet real partners for small projects, sign real contracts and
start working. Who says the best guys live next door? Who says you can’t build
an app or gadget with great experts on the net ?

Please Let me know more… Best Sagi

~~~
pedalpete
I think it is a bad sign that you say "I cannot talk about full features",
when you are building a site which is dependant on people posting their ideas.

Irony?

------
sagipop
Hi guys Thanks for the feedbacks so far! Sure, I cannot talk about full
features but maybe i can tell some so i will discuss with my colleagues. We
will be out in few weeks’ time I am very practical so i was looking for
practical solutions. It is not just “post your idea” for fun But it is a
practical solution that goes all the way. I think (not yet sure) that we got
it and i have some patents on the flow. Looking to discuss with potential
audience to learn what will actually work well…. We work very hard to make it
easy and also deal with the legal aspects of engagements. I want to make it
easy for users (it means that we are doing most of the messy stuff) The goal
is for you to meet real partners for small projects, sign real contracts and
start working. Who says the best guys live next door? Who says you can’t build
an app or gadget with great experts on the net ?

Please Let me know more… Best Sagi

------
timhargis
Not knowing what the site does or the concept behind it,(because the site
shows as unavailable) the one thing I would encourage you to look for is a
different domain. IMO, the name will be incredibly hard for people to remember
how to spell in addition to potentially "lacking credibility" when one sees
the site listed or potentially advertised. Good luck with the new project!

------
sagipop
Regarding the network effects , yes it is true and a chalenge regarding the
quality of persons that will come , there is a question if to leave it open, i
think it should as when you collaborate, you will do it with the best you can
find, not with the cheapest you can find... your point of view is changing ...

------
cup
The website is clean and interesting but what do you get out of it? I mean are
you going to have a sign up fee or ask for a cut of the product? Unless its
purely autristic which would be honorable of you.

------
D_Alex
There is a "patent pending" notice at the lower left hand corner... Can you
tell us what are you trying to patent?

------
sagipop
Hi adamzerner how do yo enter line breaks ? :-)

------
sagipop
oh, no line breaks :-) ...

